# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Cooking, Food Storage, & Preserving >  Brownies made inside oranges.

## 1stimestar

Yum and fun.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Campfire Brownies In An Orange 
By Camping with Gus

At least 1 orange per camper (a few extras would be good for seconds Brownie or cake mix  *see notes below 1 sharp knife (to cut the oranges Sturdy soup spoons Heavy-duty foil wrap
 Notes: For brownie mix you will get approx. 8  10 desserts. Cake mix will yield approx. 12  16 desserts.
 1. Cut the top off the orange  about 1/3 way down. (adults should to this)
 2. Let the kids use sturdy soup spoons to scoop out the inside of the orange  careful not to rip or puncture the orange peel 
** This will be messy, but it is a fun part of the activity for the kids  so be ready with paper towels and wet wipes.
 3. While the kids are scooping out the oranges  mix the brownie mix, per pkg. directions*
 4. Let the kids fill their own oranges  approx. 2/3 full
 5. Place orange cap back on top and, while keeping orange upright, wrap orange in heavy-duty foil (as shown). *a couple layers works best. And the curly-cue top serves as an easy way to pull oranges from hot coals
 6. Place finished wraps in a bed of coals, (not on flaming campfire), and cover until it is a mound of hot coals with just the curly-cue sticking out.
 7. Approx. cooking time is 20  25 minutes, but this is variable depending on size of oranges and quality of hot coals  so check after 20 minutes to see if done.
 8. Remove from coals and let sit a few minutes for the foil to cool to touch  then let the kids unwrap their own orange-baked brownies  and dig in!

----------


## BENESSE

How wonderful!!!
Hope Intothenew is reading.

----------


## rebel

We'll have to give that a try.  Thanks!

----------


## intothenew

Yep, that'll be good for a few giggles. Thanks!

----------


## crashdive123

Looks better than an egg in an orange.

----------


## LFXG

What is the recipe for the brownie mix?

----------


## Rick

It would be found on the side/back of the package. The UK has a good selection of brownie mixes to chose from.

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

Well, there's brownies, and there's those herbal brownies.... If you make herbal brownies, make sure you have a pan or two of the non-herbal brownies handy....


Alan

----------


## Rick

I'll bet those school kids of yours learned a lot more than readin' and writin'. Johnny had a nickel bag his, sister had a dime bag. How many nickel bags could they make? Sipherin'.

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

You are right.  They couldn't pass an Algebra test but they knew the economics of that stuff.  Just change the terminology of apples and oranges to Crack and Cocaine and they'd have made A's.  

We had a pretty good bunch of kids though.  Not many were into that sort of thing.  I had more trouble with them drinking than anything else... not at school but afterwards and the detrimental effects of drunk driving.  I don't know about now... things have changed.

I think the major problem now is Social Media.  

Alan

----------


## WolfVanZandt

I've done this with white cake mix. Works pretty well.

I've also done the "baking in a box" trick but I wouldn't call it a survival technique. It requires too much aluminum foil.

----------

